# mountian creek



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

mountian creek says they are giong to opean on the 8th

they are making snow on 7 of the trails in the park 
and 6 trails on vernon

i hope they opean the 8th but i dont think they will
what do you guys think?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

go to bear creek,the real creek.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

it snowed over the weekend... prospects look positive. i'll be there on the 9th if it is open, teaching a friend to ride for the first time and learning to ride switch myself. hopefully it won't last teh whole day and we'll find ourselves making it over to the park at some point. =P


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah it snowed here yesterday but not much around my way..I tried to ride in the middle of the street down a big hill and ate crap when I caught my edge trying to carvea turn(yeah that was fun).but anyways dont think they'll have many trails open.I plan to take my stepdaughter on the 9th to show here how to ride.which means I wont need much terain or a lift ticket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

How is Mountain Creek on MLK weekend? I was thinking of coming up with the fam Jan 17-21...any experience with this?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

never been up there on MLK weekend..But can tell you that everyweekend after about 2pm it gets crowded mostly by young kids hitting the park,but i guess its like that anywhere you go during the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Horrid. NJ is the densest and smallest states and intrawest throws up tons of money in advertisement plus it's close to get to from all three of the tri-states. Any given holiday I'll be going somewhere else... Camelback, Shawnee, Belleayre, Hunter, Windham happen to by my alternative choices for stomping grounds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmm...maybe we'll try Wisp then and see what's going on there...I figured the Creek would be packed seeing as it's so close to NYC. Thanks for the info...


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah Hunters cool and spacious wyndham also and not to far from Mountaincreek about 1:45 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Well we'll be driving from SC anyways so it doesn't matter how close it is to Mountain Creek...I just figured that I'd give my family a vacation for Christmas instead of presents and Mountain Creek looked like a cool place that We've never been to...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

it's official... open today. i'm working, though, so i'll be up there tomorrow with a couple o' noobs learning to ride switch on the bh. wooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

lucky i cant make it up their this weekend im giong to try to go during the week or something

but tell me how it is


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

shit I'll be there sunday first thing I'll be teaching my daughter to ride so it should be fun.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone going up mondaY?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

just got back, it was fun... some drizzle, but conditions got a lot better as the night progressed, imo. i didn't feel like driving over to south so i dunno about the park.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Went to the creek yesterday had a blast showing my daughter how to ride..And showing my Gf how to commit to S-turns.Good times but I never been to Creek South and I wanna start hitting some Jibs..So does South have like a beginer trail meaning smaller boxes etc.?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

laz167 said:


> Went to the creek yesterday had a blast showing my daughter how to ride..And showing my Gf how to commit to S-turns.Good times but I never been to Creek South and I wanna start hitting some Jibs..So does South have like a beginer trail meaning smaller boxes etc.?


ya they do if u go on their website and go to the trail map(what ever its called)and look at south it should have a letter next to the trail(S M L XL)
and the ones with the S is for begginers


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks didnt know that..that helps


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

hunter is my mountain of choice, mountain creek is lame..bring your ice skates...i've never really experienced terrible crowds at hunter, that stated i run a landscape business and im off all winter.. :cheeky4:


----------

